
NewEgg cracked in breach, hosted card-stealing code within its own checkout - suspectdoubloon
https://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2018/09/newegg-hit-by-credit-card-stealing-code-injected-into-shopping-code/
======
DomreiRoam
Is there a way to protect yourself as a user/client ?

~~~
p49k
If you use a credit card, you won’t be held responsible for any unauthorized
charges that might result from breaches like this.

~~~
tazard
Is that an automatic process, or is it something I needed to specifically
watch out for? (In other words, a headache)

~~~
p49k
A combination of both: the card company will notify you of known issues and
clean up what they can, but they won’t catch everything. In any case, it’s a
good idea to be regularly monitoring your card statement anyway because stolen
card numbers aren’t the only issue with excessive charges you might face:
there are also incorrect billing charges from legit vendors who made a
mistake, being signed up for services you didn’t want (like the kind Wells
Fargo was found guilty for doing), etc.

